# Fire TV Stick - Off button?



## HappyGuy

Yikes! How do I "turn off" the Fire Stick? I was using it for the first time today and couldn't figure out how to get it off. I turned off the TV but it was there when I turned it back on. Checked in setting and didn't find anything. I even resorted to looking in the user's help- no help. I unplugged the stick and that finally got it off of the screen. But I don't want to have to unplug the stick every time. Any suggestions?


----------



## MichelleB675

It will go to sleep after 30 minutes of inactivity. OR you can put it to sleep by either going into Settings and choosing sleep OR Using the Home button on the remote to access the menu and choose Sleep.


----------



## HappyGuy

Thanks! I appreciate the help.


----------



## hamerfan

MichelleB675 said:


> It will go to sleep after 30 minutes of inactivity. OR you can put it to sleep by going into Settings and choosing sleep.


Cool! This is how the Fire TV box works as well. (I haven't tried your other suggestion for it yet.)
Thanks!


----------

